# I hate people who completely cheat on exams.



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

This is a big, hearty "**** YOU" to everyone in my psychology class who cheated on the last exam (by simply asking around for the answers and some dickbag actually giving them out) and got a 98, while I worked my *** off to earn my 93.8 (would've been a 94 if my professor didn't remove one of the questions, wtf). I want this to be my major and it pisses me off to see people coasting by and getting A+ grades by slacking off and cheating when I'm getting mine legitimately but my effort will go unrecognized because my grade isn't as high.

I hope none of these twats plan on majoring in psychology because I _will _end up tearing them a new one.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well they aren't learning anything and you are. So if they become psychologists, they will get bad reviews cause they don't actually know anything about psychology. Meanwhile, you will actually help people, get good reviews, get a better reputation, and get more clients.


----------



## prehistoric (Jul 17, 2013)

i can honestly say i've cheated and helped cheated on exams. I've not taken psychology however so it may be something a lot more personal and passionate. It used to bother me, but I could care less about accounting.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Sadly, the world seems owned by cheaters. But that doesn't mean you have to submit to them even if it's the easiest path to take; life doesn't have to be just getting from A to B in the most comfortable, simple way, other things also matter such as pride and decency. 

You should be proud of not being one of those mediocre cheaters.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

prehistoric said:


> i can honestly say i've cheated and helped cheated on exams. I've not taken psychology however so it may be something a lot more personal and passionate. It used to bother me, but I could care less about accounting.


mhm same, only ever 'cheated' properly in one subject though but i'm genuinely struggling with it and haven't been able to overcome my difficulties with it. i'm very nervous in exams anyway, cheating in mocks as i have done previously keeps the teachers off me for now i guess. cheaters will get what's coming to them anyway. when it comes to my speaking exam for french it'll come haunt me, hah


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

They're only cheating themselves. It sounds corny but it's true.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I know I shouldn't let it bother me, especially because it's a huge (250+) class anyway and it's not like any specific individual is getting recognition or something, but it's just frustrating to know that I've busted my *** and other people are gonna pass the class with a higher grade than me because they know people who are willing to send them the answers... it's worsened by the fact that I want this professor to be my mentor once I start doing research (he's the one professor in the department whose research matches up with the specific field I wanna go into, which is neuroscience dealing with sensory experiences), so yeah, part of my issue is entirely selfish because I wish I could be acing every exam and being impressive.

Just took my 3rd exam and got a 95, though that grade may either increase or decrease when my professor removes the question he ****ed up on (he put the same answer twice, haha).


----------



## Octobird (Jan 22, 2014)

I know no one likes a taddle-tale, but I would tell the professor when you two are alone that people are cheating on the tests. No one would know it was you, and the swift hand of justice would rain down on those sorry asses!


----------



## pens001 (Mar 19, 2014)

I know how you feel... I've never once cheated on a school exam/quiz. I just take a fail when I deserve it and then there are the ****ing *******s who put as little effort as I did into studying, and they end up passing or doing well due to cheating. Makes me want to SOCK them in the face.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

The salutatorian of my high school class would skip every test day and then ask for the answers before she took a makeup. She then used her brother's essay for her college applications. I really hope she fails out of Duke because she never worked for anything in her life.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sadly, all this stuff about "if they cheat they'll suck at their jobs" isn't true. I see many professionals who cheated throughout school and college be fine at their jobs because jobs don't require you to pass tests or even know everything.... they rely mainly on socialization and being able to work whatever system you're a part of and sucking up to your bosses.


Getting good grades on tests never did anything for me. Neither did being the person who never cheats. (Although admittedly not out of any moral reason, I was just usually surrounded by people who did worse than me on tests).


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

I've done it. I think 99% of people have cheated once in their life. Life is too short, don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

They are very dumb to cheat at college as most colleges will kick you out or fail your course if they found out, so take comfort knowing they wont bet there much longer.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I almost ratted out a few cheaters. One time it was this group of Chinese girls who were whispering behind me the entire time and one even lifted up her notebook to show the other girl. Happened in a couple other exams too. Stupid little *****es. Not only were they cheating they were also distracting other students.

Your teachers should NOT be giving out the same exams every semester. And what they did in many if not most of my classes is not let us keep our exams. The professor would pass out the exams during class and say that the grades haven't been recorded yet (lies most likely) and then ask us to return them. In other classes they mixes up the questions and put them in a different order.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

This was the thing that angered me the most in university. That and the complacency of the teaching staff. It went to the extreme of them looking at a student with books open in front of them during an exam and doing nothing but smile. Pissed me off.

I never reported any of my colleagues, though. I left university with my integrity and clean conscience that I deserved my grades.



DerSteppenwolf said:


> Sadly, the world seems owned by cheaters. But that doesn't mean you have to submit to them even if it's the easiest path to take; life doesn't have to be just getting from A to B in the most comfortable, simple way, other things also matter such as pride and decency.


:yes Well said.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You can get away with cheating in introductory classes, but they won't be able to get away with that sort of thing once they get into higher level classes and there's only ~30 people in the classroom.


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

It makes me mad too, I had a guy cheat on my quiz, the substitute saw him cheat and still got a good grade :/


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I've never cheated but I've helped a few people cheat. I don't really see it as a big deal, I'm not a fan of grading anyway. Unless you're a cum laude contender, it's not like it affects you.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I've cheated in High School , and have faked one report from year 9 .. .. but I never intended to make anything of my school results . I just wanted to get school out of my way ... ... keep my parents happy .. .. so I could keep indulging in my vices (video games , daydreaming , etc.)


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm ashamed to admit that I've cheated, but it was kind of justified. The teacher was the type who couldn't teach at all (you could hardly understand her, and she put no effort into her lessons).

Basically, I used my SA as a tool. Told them that I had a note from my therapist that I get anxious during tests and that I need accommodations and to listen to music to help me relax. So, they allowed me to get a room all to myself, and to listen to my mp3 player that I had secretly recorded notes on (which, btw, they casually checked before the exam, but, I inserted the notes at the end of a few random songs so they never really did find out).

Nope, not proud of it, and no I will not do it again. But that, my friends, is how people like us can game the system.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Imo, good on them if they have the nerves to do it. I actually regret not cheating enough and instead opting for a worse grade. There are too many subjects and classes that I've taken that I found were useless.. mostly classes were I learned things to NEVER again use again, remember or refer back to.. all were just used as means to an end


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


> I've never cheated but I've helped a few people cheat. I don't really see it as a big deal, I'm not a fan of grading anyway. Unless you're a cum laude contender, it's not like it affects you.


Getting into grad school and some programs is very competitive and some teachers do sort of grade on the curve even if they say they don't. In my major your grades do matter for the first job out of school.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Sadly, all this stuff about "if they cheat they'll suck at their jobs" isn't true. I see many professionals who cheated throughout school and college be fine at their jobs because jobs don't require you to pass tests or even know everything.... they rely mainly on socialization and being able to work whatever system you're a part of and sucking up to your bosses.
> 
> Getting good grades on tests never did anything for me. Neither did being the person who never cheats. (Although admittedly not out of any moral reason, I was just usually surrounded by people who did worse than me on tests).


Depends on your job. Some people do get into trouble because they never did the work they were supposed to. But if it's something stupid like memorizing a textbook, nobody will care.

Cheating is part of the "system", just like people who don't do any work during group projects but still want their name of it. There will always be people like these. Such is life.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Omgblood said:


> Imo, good on them if they have the nerves to do it. I actually regret not cheating enough and instead opting for a worse grade. There are too many subjects and classes that I've taken that I found were useless.. mostly classes were I learned things to NEVER again use again, remember or refer back to.. all were just used as means to an end


We'll see how much they enjoy it if they get outed to the professor, who has a very strict policy against it. A nice, big F will do 'em some good.


----------



## shadoww (Apr 8, 2014)

I couldn't live with myself if I cheated on an exam. I would feel like a fraud. Sharing answers with people is OK if it's continuous assesment or open book because it's a learning curve, but otherwise I would feel like I had wasted my time. To me one of the points of going to university is to prove I can work at a high level.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

You know what I learned about the real world when I started working? People cheat... not just in the classroom but also outside of the classroom, especially in the workforce. It's like when a single driver takes the carpool lane during heavy traffic or the kid who takes candy from a bowl that says please take one only. It's also like bull****ting on your resume and through your interview to get that job you want. It's bribing politicians during political campaigns or letting a teen go almost free even though he rammed into four people, killing them all while drunk driving, just because some people justified his actions based on some bull**** "affluenza" illness. Many people don't care as long as they get ahead. And quite frankly too, many educational systems encourage cheating. It's not so much what you know but more like how you go about finding the answers and technically, one way is by cheating.

Not that I like cheating on tests or homework even. Last week, a classmate of mine asked me to do her homework for her because she was frustrated by the fact that she didn't know how to use the computer very well. I was pretty offended... also by the fact she asked me right in front of other students and the professor was in front too. I'm no slave; I won't help you cheat.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Whatever, I plan on cheating as much as I can. You do what it takes to survive when you don't have the convenience of time, or the option of failure.


----------

